# Favorite Luxury Vacation Site?



## sandi_k (May 4, 2008)

So, we've been more willing in recent years to upgrade our travel, and we've taken some nice vacations.

I'm always up for new recommendations to save for further research, so I thought I'd ask:

What's YOUR favorite luxury vacation? Where and Why?


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

Zante, Greece.


----------



## sandi_k (May 4, 2008)

Shepperdw said:


> Zante, Greece.


Why?


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

sandi_k said:


> Why?


Is an explanation necessary?


----------



## twiceaday (Nov 15, 2013)

I was going to say a long weekend at The Drake in Chicago, but after seeing that picture, I'm having second thoughts.


----------



## thm655321 (Oct 27, 2012)

Bali, and stay at both of the Four Seasons.


----------



## ilitig8 (Oct 11, 2013)

This time of year Zermatt Switzerland, stay in the Grand Hotel Zematterhof, get a room with a view of the Matterhorn. This assumes you are a skier or want to learn or just like the mountains. One thing you do NOT have to deal with in Zermatt is traffic, since the only cars are official ones. Lake Geneva is also awesome.

The opposite approach is Maui or Kauia. 

For quick getaways my wife and I love Lake Tahoe any season, lots of great stuff to do if you are the outdoorsy type no matter what season it is. However, be aware there are a couple of dead zones between winter and summer when you can no longer ski and the boating/kayaking and other water sports rentals are closed. 

Another CONUS favorite of ours is Napa. We love the food more than the wine. We like to stay at Bardessona in Yountville (the best dining in Napa is walking distance). Certainly eating at The French Laundry is a must IF you can get a reservation, meal and wine for 2 will run $700 or so, but one of the best restaurants in the US. Bouchon is Keller's Michelin one star in Yountville opened to appease those that can't get FL reservations, also get some treats at the Bouchon Bakery and try Ad Hoc for more homey food. Also try to find out what day Addendum (behind Ad Hoc) is serving fried chicken box lunches, it is a must have. As you can see you can eat a lot in Napa even if you only eat at Thomas Keller joints! Also if you eat at any of the non-tasting menu Keller restaurants (especially Bouchon) don't gloss over the chicken, I usually see chicken as the non-foody menu item for the "safe" people, BUT Keller is known for chicken. Now that I am finished with Keller actually my favorite is Redd several of my favorite dishes I have ever had were there, my absolute favorite was a petrole sole over jasmine rice with chorizo in a saffron curry nage, I can't even begin to describe that experience. As with almost every restaurant (that has one) I suggest getting the tasting menu, Redd usually has two, we always get one of each and the wine pairings for each and switch mid-way through each course. It ends up like a 10 course meal with 10 different wines. Sorry I rambled on, I stopped before I went through about 10 other Napa restaurants! As you can probably tell my wife and I love food!


----------



## sandi_k (May 4, 2008)

Ours is the British Virgin Islands. We've been there twice, the USVI once, and we're going back to BVI in February. Yay!


----------



## NeilA. (Oct 3, 2013)

Depends on the time/money budget. For a week or two I like Hawaii (Kona). Easy, predictable, warm, pleasant.


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

thm655321 said:


> Bali, and stay at both of the Four Seasons.


I haven't been to Bali yet, but I've heard good things from several different people.

For a relaxing getaway from crowds, the Maldives are nice and quiet.

Italy (all of it) is my favorite European destination.


----------



## Luxurlife (Nov 16, 2013)

Dubai

Sent from my SCH-R970C using Tapatalk


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

Luxurlife said:


> Dubai
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R970C using Tapatalk


Do you go to high end auctions for license plates?


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Vegas could technically be considered a luxury vacation spot.


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

Larson Quality Inn at Gettysburg.


----------



## Bulover (Mar 19, 2013)

Shepperdw said:


> Do you go to high end auctions for license plates?


Only if they're gold, oh wait everything in Dubai IS gold... until the oil runs out that is muahaha.

Niagara Falls, New York is really nice from what I hear/see. Going there soon.


----------



## AngelaGuajardo (Oct 23, 2013)

Technically? I mean only technically? It is a real paradise for luxury fans! Gorgeous fountains, fabulous hotel rooms and gambling everywhere! It is here money create more money! Probably, I would say Las Vegas worth going to at least once in a lifetime!


----------



## se7enfold (Oct 23, 2013)

Santorini, Greece










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Great pool-side view! |>


----------



## ron gray (Dec 27, 2009)

Myakoba in Mexico


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Singapore.
Great food, great shopping, great hotels (or great friends to stay with for me).
and Great food..food...and yes..you can buy nice watches there too..
and food.


----------



## Crunchy (Feb 4, 2013)

Vegas, Macau, Tokyo for the glam side.

Maldives and bali for the beach/relaxing places.


----------



## nzmus (Feb 19, 2014)

one and only , i say that,i love new york .its very attractive for me .Its my favorite vacation place . because, maximum time its stay winter and i like snow very much.


----------



## slcbbrown (Nov 12, 2009)

Manhattan is a huge treat for a long-weekend type of vacation. I particularly like the few weeks before Christmas or late October, if you want to get out to see the leaves.

Because I like the outdoors and want to get out of the Texas summer heat, the place I go to over and over is Jackson Hole. It's good for a 4 day trip or for two weeks. Plenty of upscale accommodations and good food.


----------



## Astaroth (Jan 4, 2013)

Like others, Maldives and Bali for beach.

It does really depend on what you consider "luxury" is though. I've been fortunate to stay in what most will consider top hotels in many countries and there is a real gap between them and what they focus on.

The Burj Al Arab in Dubai is obviously an amazing place and they do try exceptionally hard but the Dorchester Collection's Hotel Principe di Savoia was without doubt more luxurious in my book despite the fact that everything isn't covered in gold. In both the sommeliers/waiters made wine recommendations and "recalled" what we had had the night before but at the Burj they'd referred to the computer system and they couldnt then say why they'd recommended the new wine where as in Milano there was no obvious referral to computers and the sommelier went into great depth in explaining his recommendation. Whilst it didnt happen to me one of the barmen in the Burj also recommended Bombay Sapphire (gin) when a customer said they wanted to try a new whiskey.

Staying in India earlier in the year, the location was fantastic, food good, staff very friendly/ helpful but their solution appeared to be to throw people at problems rather than develop systems/ controls and so the place was over run with people scurrying around doing things but all highly inefficient. 5 waiters would ask you if you wanted a drink, sometimes it'd turn up, sometimes 3 would, sometimes none. That said their spa was one of the best, not so much in the treatment itself (which was good) but in the post treatment there was a beautiful dedicated room to relax in with herbal teas etc.


----------



## brianshodge (Feb 25, 2014)

Wailea Beach Villas in Wailea, Hawaii. About 40 minute drive south of Kahului Airport. Expensive, but worth every bit. Fine dining within walking distance, great views. Aloha!


----------



## KneeDragr (Aug 20, 2013)

Im not really a fan of a relaxing vacation, I prefer more excitement and/or adventure. 

My favorite place to vacation is Acadia National Park - the hikes ( could say climbs ) are extremely challenging and the landscape is unique. The food is incredible also.


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

Bali is very nice, but far from luxury - full of drunk Aussies;-)
For luxury think of Maldives, Tahiti, Fiji, Mustique ...

In watch terms - Bali in general is nice affordable (think of Seiko, from 5 to SARB), Tahiti is Rolex, Mustique is Patek.

Of course there are a couple of hi-end luxury resorts and vilas in Bali, and some affordable places in Maldives and Tahiti.

The right place depends on what one expects - partying, relaxing, unspoiled nature, activities ...


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm an fanatic snowboarder, and i always go on wintervacation with a good friend of mine who has been skiing since the age of 4.. 

we plan on going to another place each year, but the last two years we went to Ischgl.


Ischgl is a bit "jet set"but not as much as Lech or Sankt Moritz.. but.. it's a nice little, and quiet village.. there are some clubs for those who want to go out at night...
In general, hotels are quite expensive, but those are mostly the hotels in the center.. i always stay on the edge of the village, where hotels are much less expensive, even cheap, and only 200 meters away from the lifts.. and every morning i watch those people that pay twice as much for a hotelroom, come walking all the way from the center.. carrying all their gear.. 
250 Km's of great ski-slopes, long runs, short runs.. enough lifts to get you anywhere in a jiffy, and.. you can ski across the border to switzerland to visit Samnaum, to buy some taxfree watches.. 

in Summer.. well.. wherever my motorbike takes me is fine.. as long as there are mountains.. Italy, Austria, Switzerland, Liechtenstein, visited them all.. nice landscapes, quiet.. and roads with plenty of curves..


----------



## christianj (Jul 14, 2010)

In the US hands down the Montage Laguna Beach for us! True California Dreaming feeling in a wonderful location with great ocean views and non obtrusive service.


----------



## ryanb741 (May 31, 2006)

Hong Kong for me - great food and culture plus it's a Mecca for watch enthusiasts

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Estes Park, Colorado in the States, or Nova Scotia works good too for me.


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Tel Aviv or New York City.

"He's just a witness"


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Timel said:


> eilat, I love the sea there


I try to go every year or two. Going to be there for a day or so in the next few weeks.

"He's just a witness"


----------



## astroguy (Jan 21, 2014)

China, great culture and many manufacturers


----------



## Luxtimeusa (Apr 17, 2014)

Vietnam for the food alone..not to mention the women if your into that type of thing. I would suggest keeping your cash close to your heart literally, things tend to disappear in vietnam lol


----------



## ctt1760 (Oct 23, 2013)

sandi_k said:


> So, we've been more willing in recent years to upgrade our travel, and we've taken some nice vacations.
> 
> I'm always up for new recommendations to save for further research, so I thought I'd ask:
> 
> What's YOUR favorite luxury vacation? Where and Why?


What's your interest? What's your budget? Family, single, couple travel?
I think, to get the proper feedback, you need to supply a location.

First class travel, accommodations, and activities at any of your favorite
vacation spot would be the definition of a "luxury" vacation to me. The
price differences going cheaply and going all out at a developed location
is real high, but the enjoy and comfort can also be drastically different.


----------



## Jay23 (Feb 22, 2013)

Karibuni Lodge, St. Martin, FWI


----------



## 1lucbesson (May 20, 2014)

Shangri-La's Villingili Resort and Spa, Maldives


----------



## Professor S (May 6, 2014)

I don't know how to define a 'luxury' vacation site and I doubt many of the posters in this thread can either by judging their replies.

Anyway, I love Marbella and I'll be spending my vacation there as a few times before.


----------



## DTurn678 (May 26, 2014)

Mykonos, Greece. Its pretty much like Zante but with more yatches and better beaches.


----------



## Haddock (Jul 25, 2012)

Capetown South Africa and all it's surroundings to me is one of the most beautiful places on earth. I love the countryside, the people, the food and the great wines etc. I've been there many times and I always feel this is a special place. It's the only place in this world, outside the country I live in (Holland), where I feel 'at home'. 

Sometimes I even feel homesick for it when I'm back in Holland...


----------



## ireneusz (Aug 19, 2014)

sandi_k said:


> So, we've been more willing in recent years to upgrade our travel, and we've taken some nice vacations.
> 
> I'm always up for new recommendations to save for further research, so I thought I'd ask:
> 
> What's YOUR favorite luxury vacation? Where and Why?


from the foothills of the Italian Alps to the Mediterranean vineyards of Sicily, there are luxury hotels as well as 5-star resorts to add style, sophistication and comfort as you choose from the rich variety of itineraries and trip ideas at your disposal. Sicily getaways can include bike rides through olive groves and sunning beside crystal-clear Mediterranean waters. Facing the enchanting Isle of Capri, the Amalfi Coast is a stunning setting for a luxury vacation, a coastal retreat where guests can walk in the footsteps of Rome's leisure-seeking emperors. Stroll picturesque towns, cruise the waters on a luxury yacht and enjoy superb amenities in gorgeous villas. And Rome itself, with its exquisite squares, its Spanish Steps, Colosseum, Pantheon and Roman Forum, makes for an imposing, glorious setting in which to spend your luxury vacation in Italy. Farther northwards of Rome brings visitors to the rolling hills of storied Tuscany, dotted with medieval churches and world-class wineries, and where visitors discover glorious, timeless Florence, home to architectural masterpieces like the Duomo and artworks regarded as world treasures. Picture yourself on the private terrace of your luxury resort or villa, enjoying a delectable meal while you gaze out at the magnificent Po River Valley -- it only takes booking a Luxury Link vacation in Italy to turn that daydream into the real thing.


----------



## stissot (Jul 13, 2007)

A waterfront cottage at Cocobay Resort, Antigua.


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

Monocrom said:


> Vegas could technically be considered a luxury vacation spot.


I hear Vegas is nice.


----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)

Haven't had one in 20+years.


----------



## Trojanhov (Jun 26, 2013)

Moorea Tahiti wasn't bad. Those are both iPhone pictures. Overwater bungalow suites are a must!


----------



## david9999 (Aug 19, 2014)

You can't go wrong visiting the Tuscany region of Italy. Sienna, Pisa , Florence, Venice are all within a short driving range. Too many sites to mention that are worth seeing, but well worth your time.


----------



## MvdH (Aug 25, 2014)

Pretty much depends on what kind of vacations you are into in my opinion.
For a relax vacation, I really enjoyed Santa Barbara, Mammoth Lakes(with options for a little adventure), Tenerife and Curaçao.
For a cultural vacation, Venice, that's a place I'll never forget.
For an active vacation, the north east coast of Spain, mainly because diving there is great, and there's just a lot to do.
And in the winter, Fiss in Tirol, never disappointed.

So, that's a lot of favorites, but if I had to pick one it'd be Curaçao, the people are really really friendly, the island is just a beautiful sight and diving there is great. Also, they speak Dutch, which is means no language barriers for me :-d


----------



## Teppo458 (Apr 18, 2014)

Castiglione Fiorentino, Tuscany. Rent one of the local villas, use it as pied-a-terre while exploring Sienna, Firenze, Lago Trasimeno, etc

Menaggio, Lake Como, rent a villa on the outskirts of Aquaseria, tour the region

Raffles, Beijing, the Tang Dynasty Suite is quite comfortable. Just around the corner from the Forbidden City. One of the few places that knows how to make Steak Tartar.

Strand, Yangon. Right in the middle of all the hustle and bustle...

Tamarind Village, Chang Mai, Thailand. Amazingly quiet despite being inside the old city walls.

Knai Bang Chatt, Kep, Cambodia. Beach done right

Victoria Inn, Siem Reap, Cambodia. Very tranquil, great place to cool off after exploring Angkor and Phnom Kulen.

Foreign Correspondents Club, Phnom Penh. Only 6 rooms, you have to know where to find it, the bar upstairs really is what makes the place. Plus being in the artists area for 'treasure hunting'

Intercontinental, West Lake, Hanoi. POTUS stays here, 'nuff said.

Dharmawangsa, Jakarta. Chocolate martini to kill for.

and probably the fav

Nikoi Island.... 

Hope to report on Galle Face, Colombo, Sri Lanka in a few months, schedule permitting


----------



## Archtop1952 (Sep 25, 2014)

Never had a luxury vacation so far,I`m 62 years old and probably never will........


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Just returned from the Ritz, Key Biscayne. Even this late in the season, with the rest of the country quite cold, it was great. The timing was perfect too, because the crowd was down.


----------



## londonflash (Apr 27, 2014)

For sentimental and family reasons, the South of France. Beautiful at any time of year.

I also adore Italy and the Lisbon Coast (Estoril, Cascais etc).


----------



## 69mach351 (Feb 14, 2012)

The wife and I keep trying to plan another trip to Europe (something like Oceana cruises - reviews anyone?) but she has trouble getting time off of work, so we have been going to the USVI and BVI. Charter a boat for a day or two, rent a nice place ( https://www.kaleidoscopeusvi.com/index.asp? ) and it makes for a fun, quick, trip.


----------



## GaryCole (Jan 13, 2015)

Shepperdw said:


> Is an explanation necessary?
> 
> View attachment 1287635


 perfect place!


----------



## Retrograde (Feb 16, 2011)

Lately I have been holidaying on the Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia. You can do it luxury, budget, or anywhere in between.


----------



## sethtyler (Jun 12, 2013)

Assisi, Umbria, Italy. My favorite stay was at the Castello di Petrata, an old 12th century fortress converted into a modern small hotel semi isolated on a hill in Assisi. It was the most relaxing week of my life. We visited nearby Civita di Bagnoregio and Montefalco (incredible Sagrantino wines!)


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

david9999 said:


> You can't go wrong visiting the Tuscany region of Italy. Sienna, Pisa , Florence, Venice are all within a short driving range. Too many sites to mention that are worth seeing, but well worth your time.


I couldn't agree more. Friends of mine have a place just north of Sansepolcro in the province of Arezzo. Beautiful countryside, charm galore & great food! Here's the place;
Pieve Santo Stefano Vacation Rental - VRBO 101011 - 3 BR Arezzo Province House in Italy, Il Castelletto - Fabulous Rustic House Wi. Pool Overlooking Lago Di Montedoglio


----------



## Idrone (Apr 15, 2014)

Port Soller Mallorca
1 Esplendido Hotel Unique Hotel see trip advisor reviews
2 Safe Resort
3 Large selection of good resturaunts
4 Nice walks
5 Great drives nearby
6 Interesting places to visit
7 No noisey pubs
8 Palma great capital city with plenty to do and see 30 minutes away
9 Short flight
10 Nice local beaches
11 Great base for cyclists and walkers
If you are after a restful relaxing break with nice company you wont do better than Port Soller. Returning again for 10th time this June


----------



## MLJinAK (Feb 14, 2015)

No one said New Zealand???!!!

Wife and I returned from there and Fiji about a month ago. NZ is amazing. Awesome. 

Depedning upon definitoin of luxury - we had the luxury of touring around South Island for 10 days and staying in decent hotels each night. Hiking, sea kayaking, camping. If you're coming from the US, it is definitly "luxury" level simply due to the cost.

Another trip we're taking in September is Vienna, then an 8 day self-guided bike ride to Budapest. That's the luxury we enjoy!


----------



## mark1972 (Feb 28, 2015)

Croatian Coast hands down. Food,wine and plenty of beautiful historical sites........ not to mention the beaches!!!


----------



## Nes461 (Nov 1, 2014)

Costa Rica, beautiful and relaxing. Times becomes lazy and slows down for you.


----------



## SerenityMidwest (May 4, 2016)

One of my favorites, is Nimes, France; if I have to stay CONUS then, my to places are Cour d'Alene, ID or Cody/Jackson Hole, WY. All 3 have great food, wine and activities


----------



## tzakiel (Jul 19, 2012)

My wife and I like to go to Tokyo for a week... shop and eat lots of great restaurants. They have more michelin stars in that city than anywhere else, it's insane. And lots of nice coffee and pastry shops, etc. It can be as Japanese or as Western as you like.


----------



## tzakiel (Jul 19, 2012)

Oh and the big island of Hawaii is really relaxed and beautiful. Much more chill than Honolulu


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Fairmont Southampton, Bermuda. Simply outstanding.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vietwatch (Jun 15, 2016)

Bali a beautiful and famous landmarks on tourism. I Wish a time stay here. I wish onet time to be here.


----------



## morsegist (Nov 7, 2010)

The Breakers, Palm Beach, Florida. Everything you need, all within a 10 minute drive or walk. Check it out.


----------



## mona666 (Jan 28, 2019)

Lanzarote Spain.. breath taking scenery (volcano island) top beach locations.. nice food


----------



## Terb (Jun 27, 2019)

Based on my current budget it's Bali for me, me and the kids.


----------



## ElliotH11 (Feb 10, 2016)

Antigua. Cocobay resort is everything you could ask for.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maverixk (May 19, 2014)

Anywhere, Japan


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

Sveti Stefan in Montenegro is pretty spectacular.


----------



## BreguetBrat (Nov 12, 2017)

*The EMERALD ISLE of the Indian Ocean*

Been here since oct 20, 2019 at our winter hangout but now airport closed and ticket cancelled but I do have something to pass the time....


----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)

So many places, so little time.....I'd say this villa in the Osa Peninsula of Costa Rica that we've been staying at for the last 4 years. 600 meteres up a mountain, with stunning views of the ocean. Even in "high season" you're lucky to see 3 or 4 people on any given beach, and there are expats from around the globe with small (6 or 8 tables) restaurants that give you a taste of anything from Barcelona to Bali.


----------



## 92mk2 (Feb 19, 2016)

*SPLIT, CROATIA*

Not sure if I missed anyone saying this but Croatia is hands down a place one must go. For me my wife is from there and her family has a house in Bosnia so from there to Split, Croatia is a few hour drive. Its not to pricey. And you can still find high end everything. Beaches are clear and clean. So if you haven't gone please make a point to at the very least look it up. My 2 cents.


----------



## ZisguyZaphod (Feb 20, 2019)

Wherever the road leads me.


----------



## neilziesing (Feb 14, 2016)

My back yard.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Does Vegas still count? Only been there twice. Still want to go back.


----------



## Oscarman (May 14, 2015)

Montecarlo, Monaco on my birthday 2018


----------



## JD10 (Dec 26, 2017)

The four seasons Bali was an awesome vacation 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

